# Well... bye to you to lyft...



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

My car has hit the 10 plus year mark. Lyft has kicked me off despite having a good account standing and good car condition. They say its federal law but Uber has a 15 year age limit. Would anybody know a car that is 10 years or older that drives for lyft? No matter, I will keep driving for doordash and uber here in this small city. The bummer is Uber isnt popular here. But I would rather have uber than a driving app that pays so little for driving across town. As kind of a small blow this is financially, Lyft wasnt all that and a bag of chips anyway. Deuces.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Federal law? Tell them to send you a link to that law. Here it's 15 years


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

In California it's apparently 20 years now?!? I thought it was 15. They must be desperate.









Lyft Driver and Vehicle Requirements in San Francisco


Get information about what you need to start driving for Lyft in San Francisco. Driver and vehicle requirements vary by city and state.



www.lyft.com


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hats off to you for maintaing you're car for that long doing Lyft. That really is an accomplishment. How many miles did you rack up on it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> In California it's apparently 20 years now?!? I thought it was 15. They must be desperate.


Sure they are.
Here in Cali Mc'D's is paying upwards of $20 an hour to flip burgers, with a sign on bonus. And you don't have to use your own stoves, fuel for the stoves, insure and maintain the stoves. None of that. $150 a shift, and free lunch that you don't have to steal from a DD customer.
Heaven.

.


----------



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Hats off to you for maintaing you're car for that long doing Lyft. That really is an accomplishment. How many miles did you rack up on it?



I didnt drive for them for 10 years. My cars age eclipsed the ten year mark. I drove a little for them. but you are right, driving for lyft seems like your driving forever because of their shitty pay rate.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Consider it a blessing.


----------



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> Consider it a blessing.


I sort of do actually. It's like "cool! Your guys pay rate is trash. Also, why is half of your trips from low income neighborhoods?"


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Here in greater Minnesota cars can go back to 2005. It depends on your region. 
Vehicle requirements
2007 or newer: Duluth and Rochester
2007 or newer: Minneapolis/St. Paul (2011 vehicles and older must have less than 150K mileage.)
2005 or newer: All other cities
4 doors
5-8 seats, including the driver's
Not a taxi or stretch limousine
Not titled as salvage, non-repairable, rebuilt or any other equivalent classification


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

It's more like...drivers should ban Lyft...pending the new Pinky Swear bonus plan...I'll believe it when I see it. I've seen nothing yet in LV. Stick with Uber surge and promos only. No base rate.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have seen more bonuses but they seem designed to be unfillable. 
5am Sun-Thu
2pm Sun-thu
Here in rural America you will rarely even start a streak at those times.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

They did you a favor


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Timothy90 said:


> My car has hit the 10 plus year mark. Lyft has kicked me off despite having a good account standing and good car condition. They say its federal law but Uber has a 15 year age limit. Would anybody know a car that is 10 years or older that drives for lyft? No matter, I will keep driving for doordash and uber here in this small city. The bummer is Uber isnt popular here. But I would rather have uber than a driving app that pays so little for driving across town. As kind of a small blow this is financially, Lyft wasnt all that and a bag of chips anyway. Deuces.


I'm confused. Aside from the fact that there is no law like that, when has either company been concerned with federal law?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Timothy90 said:


> My car has hit the 10 plus year mark. Lyft has kicked me off despite having a good account standing and good car condition. They say its federal law but Uber has a 15 year age limit. Would anybody know a car that is 10 years or older that drives for lyft? No matter, I will keep driving for doordash and uber here in this small city. The bummer is Uber isnt popular here. But I would rather have uber than a driving app that pays so little for driving across town. As kind of a small blow this is financially, Lyft wasnt all that and a bag of chips anyway. Deuces.


Lyft is stupid, Many crashed car still good because of year LMAO


----------



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

Update for those who care

I have een getting along just fine without trash that is Lyft. Although I fully acknowledge I would have made the most money with Lyft.... it isn't because of pay. I just hope Uber gains more traction here in this city. until then, I'll just ride this roller coaster.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Lyft is now doing guarantees. And its a joke. A big Joke. In my area if you do 26 rides with Lyft and know what you are doing you will easily make over their Guarantee of 256 dollars. Their promos are in bad taste. Then come in all the 30 minutes ride request which i wont take. In my area, if you accept every lyft call you will not make any money at all.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Lyft is now doing guarantees. And its a joke. A big Joke. In my area if you do 26 rides with Lyft and know what you are doing you will easily make over their Guarantee of 256 dollars. Their promos are in bad taste. Then come in all the 30 minutes ride request which i wont take. In my area, if you accept every lyft call you will not make any money at all.


Well, my Lyft guarantee is that they won't give me any money. I got a 15 rides for $100. At 3 rides an hour that's a big old guarantee of $20 an hour BEFORE my expenses. No thank you.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Well, my Lyft guarantee is that they won't give me any money. I got a 15 rides for $100. At 3 rides an hour that's a big old guarantee of $20 an hour BEFORE my expenses. No thank you.


That's all they ever offer me too... I think it's because I don't use Lyft much. They give better promos to those who are more dedicated to them... I know a few people who get good ones... but they are on Lyft driving all the time. I'll stick to Uber... for now. I do at least one Lyft trip a month to keep it active.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Sure they are.
> Here in Cali Mc'D's is paying upwards of $20 an hour to flip burgers, with a sign on bonus. And you don't have to use your own stoves, fuel for the stoves, insure and maintain the stoves. None of that. $150 a shift, and free lunch that you don't have to steal from a DD customer.
> Heaven.
> 
> .


I can't imagine what I'd come home smelling like after working a shift in there.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I can't imagine what I'd come home smelling like after working a shift in there.


You'd come home smelling like honest work, comrade.


----------

